# What will this buck score?



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

What do you think he will score?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I think his official score would be........................................COOL!!!!!

A definate shooter!!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Tell me where he lives. Ill go get him and ask. Dont worry, ill let ya know. :lol:


----------



## triggerhapp3y (Nov 28, 2008)

his body looks kind of small for the rack but it would definitely be a mounter. where were these pictures taken?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

155 gross...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Sasha and Abby said:


> 155 gross...


You aren't giving him muh credit for a gross!


----------



## Tracker_21 (Oct 17, 2008)

172 Gross


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Sasha and Abby said:
> 
> 
> > 155 gross...
> ...


What do you think??? I bet I am pretty close. He might gross a FEW more points but not much... nice deer though.


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

I was thinking 170 Gross

Here are a few different shots


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

154


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

5 or 6 .......................................

does


----------



## bowhunter199 (Jan 8, 2009)

165 gross


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm thinking 165-170 with all that palmation.


----------



## hlt (Mar 15, 2008)

I guess 155


----------



## allgamehunter (Jan 15, 2006)

I dont think He's much over 150 some. His body is a little narrow, not really mature but truly a dandy.


----------



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

I'd say this is one of those bucks where the score wouldn't do him justice. If you saw him you would shoot him end of story! Back to what he scores...looks to me like a main frame 4x4 with a split G2 and small kicker on the left side and a nice kicker on the right side. Maybe the split G2 would be considered a G2 and G3 which would boost the score big time with the mass measurement between them but I'm thinking it wouldn't get scored that way. His main beams aren't super long and he doesn't really have much tine length other than the sweet brows...his mass is awesome but it's in the tines which doesn't help the score out. He's got all kinds of CHARACTER though and to me that means more!! Who knows? I'd say he's in that 155-160" range :huh: It's a heck of a deer and I'm pretty sure most people would shoot him in a heartbeat!! Did you ever get a shot at him???


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

never seen him in person only night pictures


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Is he still alive, make it through gun season?


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

I think so


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

We'll see, I'm going to take a look in that area this weekend. Hopefully I can't find them.


----------



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeah, findin his sheds would be cool...then you'd know how big he was. You may have a mission for next year! If he makes it and grows a bit you're gonna have a monster on your hands! More than likely a nocturnal one though since he's already that way.......good luck! :beer:


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Yeah he will be a monster


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Best of luck getting him this year, he's one of the coolest looking trophy bucks I've seen posted no matter what the score! If that bugger did make it I'd bet he's 170+ this fall, hope you can figure him out! :beer:


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks


----------

